# Your Favourite folk and country songs and music  Old and new!"!



## hollydolly

Couldn't find a folk and country thread so as it's my very favourite genre I thought I'd start one.

Please feel free to move it SB if there is already one running!! 


Let's kick off with a modern one which always makes me smile...


----------



## JustBonee

folksy - old


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## ClassicRockr

Anything from Garth Brooks, Clint Black, Alan Jackson, Brooks & Dunn, George Strait, Diamond Rio, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Travis Tritt, Terry Clark, Chris Le Doux, Kentucky Headhunters, Shania Twain, LeAnn Rimes, Little Texas. Think you got what we like in Country music.
As far as "Folk" music goes.......what is that??? Only kidding, but we don't listen to it.


----------



## hollydolly

Here's one of my favourites classcRocker.. 

Teddy thompson ( son of the great folk singer Richard thompson) duetting with the brilliant Mary Chapin Carpenter..


----------



## hollydolly

another favourite of mine, Diamond Rio...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Kevin Montgomery


----------



## hollydolly

Foster and Allen


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

In 2010 the great Glen Campbell was officially Diagnosed with Alzheimers disease. He made his last Studio recording of this album, and before he embarked on his final tour to promote it he and his wife announced his prognosis to the world, so that on the live tour to promote it , fans would understand if he forgot the words to his songs. 

In the last 4 years Glen has made no more Studio recordings and never will again sadly, and his Alzheimers has now become much more advanced.

I'd like to play the title track from that Album.. I feel it's   just so poignant ..

Ghost on the Canvas


----------



## hollydolly

James Taylor ...*walking man*...one of my many , many JT favourites


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

A Very young George Jones, and Johnny Paycheck


The Love Bug


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Just posting this piece of Vintage music...the eternal'' 3 Bells'' by the Browns..as today it's been announced that Jim Ed has been diagnosed with Lung cancer. May he recover and go on making  music for all his fans ..


----------



## Pam




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ina

Nice memories.


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


>



Love Stevie Nicks.

As usual, I'm into modern stuff, this has been in my collection since spring, so, here's my pick and I don't know why only the links post.  The song is titled "Wake Me Up"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcrbM1l_BoI


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

> As usual, I'm into modern stuff, this has been in my collection since spring, so, here's my pick and I don't know why only the links post. The song is titled "Wake Me Up"


----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Dougie Mclean and the folk awarsds backed with lots of Famous folk singers..Fab!!


----------



## Amethyst1

From A Jack to a King  and City Lights (Ray Price)
and Thank God and Greyhound She's Gone (Roy Clark)
just to name a few.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Here you are Amethysts , just for you..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly

Pam I love MCC...and I've never heard this song before..thanks muchly, I really enjoyed that!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam

hollydolly said:


> Pam I love MCC...and I've never heard this song before..thanks muchly, I really enjoyed that!



:eagerness:

BBC4 last night was country music from 9 pm.


----------



## hollydolly

acccch I missed it, didn't get home from work until 7pm absolutely exhausted after a very hard week so didn't see any TV last night...I'll find it on catch up later


----------



## drifter

All the above, my favorites, plus so many more.


----------



## hollydolly

I heard this for the first time in years today...

Alison Kraus singing the Old Osborne brothers classic...Pathway of teardrops ...so beautiful


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AZ Jim

Here's real country music:






and...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIQSLWCGdUM


----------



## Josiah




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This one by 'Show of Hands' is one of my all time favourite Folk songs.. very thought provoking


----------



## hollydolly

I love all C&W and  Folk whether old or new...and this old style from the Wilburn brothers, is stuff I really enjoy as well...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AZ Jim

Thanks Holly for telling me about this Country Music thread!!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

I grew up on country and love these songs. Thank you and I am getting out my  ear buds and turning up the volume.


----------



## hollydolly

You're welcome Pappy...I luuuurve country music...


----------



## Bee

For some reason this song popped into my head this morning and has bought back some very pleasant memories.


----------



## hollydolly

A verrrry young and barely recognisable Willie Nelson singing a medley of songs he wrote that were recorded as big hits for other artists..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

Eddy Arnold - "_You Don't Know Me_"  ( I :love_heart: the lyrics)






The Ray Charles Version may be better.


----------



## hollydolly

I heard this for the very first time today on the radio, never heard it before, but I think it's beautiful..


----------



## hollydolly

R.I.P Jim Ed brown who passed on the 11th of June 2015...one of the all time great traditional country singers who will be very much missed on the country music circuit.

I was a big fan of him and his sisters Bonnie and Maxine...they're most famous hit was 3 bells..






Jim Ed went onto to enjoy a string of hits as a solo singer and at times part of a duet with Helen Cornelius


----------



## hollydolly

This is a beautiful version of 'Just when I needed you most'', from Dolly..


----------



## hollydolly

Blaze of Glory - Kenny Rogers...


----------



## hollydolly

A good Old Irish folk song...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hangover




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## fureverywhere

John Hiatt too, wish I could've been there


----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover

My favorite of railroad earth......


----------



## boozercruiser

*It Just Has To Be Country and Western Music.*

I looked at all the past music threads.
Rather surprisingly, I could not find one just dedicated to Country and Western.
After all, I do know that in America Country and Western is very popular.
As in the rest of the world of course.
I Love Country and Western Music, so I will start this thread off with...

Johnny Cash
Man In Black (And I agree with his sentiments here).


----------



## boozercruiser

Now then...






Before The Next Teardrop Falls


----------



## NancyNGA

_
Good Hearted Woman - w_ritten and sung by Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson






Waylon Jennings was inspired to start writing the song when he saw an advertisement on a newspaper promoting Tina Turner as a "good hearted woman loving two-timing men", a reference to Ike Turner"?


----------



## boozercruiser

Thank you for posting that lovely song Nancy.
I thought I was going to be Kenny No Mates! 
I love this song as well...






ANYWAY>>>


----------



## SeaBreeze

When The Man Comes Around - Johnny Cash


----------



## fureverywhere

George Strait was amazing back in the day...even if you totally disprove of rodeo...




Yeah let the creatures nail those guys, but George was one handsome guy:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;udEZ_JjNz4E]http://youtu.be/udEZ_JjNz4E[/video]


----------



## Guitarist

I lived in Nashville one winter.






My dad was not a country music fan per se, but he did love this song:


----------



## boozercruiser

WOW Guitarist, thank you for posting those lovely songs.
I had never heard Ricky Van Shelton or Brad Paisley before.
I will check them out on Spotify.

In the meantime blasts from the past...


----------



## oldman

Randy Travis is one of the remaining living Country artists from the "Legend Years." We almost lost Randy a few years back due to a stroke around his heart. Thankfully, he survived and is slowly beginning to do a few appearances here and there. Great baritone voice and he is multi-talented by also being an actor on various TV shows.


----------



## boozercruiser

Thank you for that information oldman.

I also like Randy Travis, but I didn't know that.
Just listened to your post there, and what a lovely clear voice he has.


----------



## mariana

Hi Kenny---i love country and western too--here is my favourite c/w singer---perhaps not as well known as the others--great song--where were you when the world stopped turning--very emotional for me---I have been on top of both the world trades building several times---stood right next to that mast...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPHnadJ-0hE

sorry---you need to click on the link---


----------



## mariana

As a complete contrast--here is Alan Jackson singing the second of my favourite songs of his---Its 5 o clock somewhere.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU      click on link again...


----------



## boozercruiser

Thank you for posting those cracking songs.
Alan Jackson?
Brilliant.

Regarding posting the song instead of just a link.

Bring the link here as usual.
Now then.
See that little ladder box on the right there?.
It's next to the square box.
Just click on that, and you will get an oblong box.
Just paste your link in there. 
It will say 'Insert Video Clip'
Click O.K.
Should be job done! 

By the way Mariana.
I am strapping you into The Hot Seat at around 8.00pm.
Is that alright?


----------



## mariana

Thanks Kenny--I think I got it now---so here is my favourite female country singer---Reba Macentire---with my favourite song from her--"the greatest Man I never knew "


----------



## mariana

Pheeeewww   It worked.....yeeesss !!!!


----------



## Pam




----------



## boozercruiser

mariana said:


> Pheeeewww   It worked.....yeeesss !!!!



Yes marijuanalayful: 
Posting music and any You Tube videos on this forum is so very easy peasy.

Now then.
Have you ever been like this? nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser

Don Williams Pam.
Now you're talking!


----------



## Guitarist

Another one I heard once and loved:





This one's for you, boozercruiser :





I don't like this one's title but I do love the tune:


----------



## Gia

TOBY KEITH - How Do You Like Me Now?    ...... " now that I'm on my wayyyyy.....you still think I crazy - standin' here to-day?"


----------



## Gia

Brooks & Dunn....  Boot Scootin' Boogie  .....   "  Heel toe - do-si-do "


----------



## Gia

Brooks & Dunn - My Maria  - " I been longin' to see her....when she around she take my blues a-way"


----------



## Gia

ALAN JACKSON -  Good Time   - " countin' the days to Fri-day night - that when all the conditions is right for a Good Time!"


----------



## mariana

the lovely Reba again----consider me gone---

[video]reba mcentire consider me gone[/video]


----------



## mariana

oops--did not work that time---click on link


----------



## mariana

Gia said:


> ALAN JACKSON -  Good Time   - " countin' the days to Fri-day night - that when all the conditions is right for a Good Time!"




Could not get this one Gia---unavailable in uk !!!


----------



## mattc

Catchy tune from Lindi.


----------



## boozercruiser

mariana said:


> Could not get this one Gia---unavailable in uk !!!



That can happen Marian.
Pain in the rear end when it does! 

Love this one though...


----------



## tnthomas

I loved each and every C&W group/performer during the 70s, 80s and 90s.    A local C&W radio station used to refer to their musical lineup as..."cryin, lovin and leavin".   Unfortunately, I got caught up in too much "cryin, lovin and leavin", so after two back-to-back divorces, I felt the need to "change up" my act a bit.
   I do not care for most of the newer CW acts, they seem very "commercial" and are mostly "crossovers" in style, encouraged to do so by the music producers in order to increase music sales.



boozercruiser said:


> I had never heard Ricky Van Shelton or Brad Paisley before.



If you like that Ricky Van Shelton song, you'll probably like this one:


----------



## tnthomas

Now look what you've done- you got me started!       You  might like a little out-in-the county/gravel roads type sound style, so give young Mr. Dwight Yoakam an ear:


----------



## fureverywhere

Even if the concept of rodeo is repugnant...George Strait


----------



## tnthomas

Gia said:


> ALAN JACKSON -  Good Time   - " countin' the days to Fri-day night - that when all the conditions is right for a Good Time!"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSROm-vgVRk



Alan Jackson is one of my _most_ favorite male singers, I saw him at a local C&W dance/dinner venue back in the 90s(The Cocky Bull); a small dance hall stage, we sat about 5 feet from where he was seated, playing guitar and singing.  In person, he is the guy that he sings about in his songs....I hope that made sense.      O.K., one of my more favorite Alan Jackson songs is:







Maybe another:







Ya'all might like this one:







gotta go before I post another vid!


----------



## tnthomas

fureverywhere said:


> Even if the concept of rodeo is repugnant...George Strait.



     Rodeo is a hard way to make a living, not for the faint of heart.   George Strait is "up there" as a favorite singer, saw him at the National Orange Show[Pavillion] back in the '80s.

A good George Strait song:








Another:


----------



## mariana

*Alan Jackson is one of my *_*most favorite male singers, I saw him at a local C&W dance/dinner venue back in the 90s(The Cocky Bull); a small dance hall stage, we sat about 5 feet from where he was seated, playing guitar and singing. In person, he is the guy that he sings about in his songs....I hope that made sense. O.K.*

Oh wow that is wonderful--He sems almost unknown in this country---here he is with Little Bitty

_


----------



## boozercruiser

Alan Jackson is good Marian, but my real favourites tend to come from earlier times.
Like...
Tom T. Hall.


----------



## Pam

This is one of my old favourites...


----------



## boozercruiser

I enjoyed that Pam.
I didn't know Rose Maddoc, but will check her out on Spotify.

I liked Tennessee Ernie Ford...


----------



## tnthomas

We're 9 pages deep in this thread, I don't recall if anyone posted some of George Jone's hits, but:








and,










got tears yet?


----------



## Pam




----------



## NancyNGA

_Catch the Wind _- Glen Campbell - 1967


----------



## NancyNGA

_Remember When _- Alan Jackson - 2003
(Also a tribute to Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz)


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## bluebreezes

Emmylou Harris and The Nash Ramblers doing Bill Monroe's _Walls of Time_. That's the amazing Sam Bush on mandolin.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Capt Lightning

An old pal of mine from way back,  Bill Craig.  He used to be a modestly successful rock guitarist in the UK and Canada with the band, "Edward Bear". In those days he had long ginger hair.  Then he 'went back to his roots' so to speak, played with some top folk bands  and is now based in Toronto where he tours the Folk circuit.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

_This Night Won't Last Forever_ - Michael Johnson, 1979


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Gemma




----------



## Foxie




----------



## NancyNGA

_Drivin' My Life Away _  - Eddie Rabbitt, 1980


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Butterfly

SeaBreeze said:


>



I loved that one, too!  Haven't thought about it for years.


----------



## Butterfly

I loved the real folk stuff, like The Chad Mitchell Trio, the Kingston Trio and Joan Baez.


----------



## Pam

The song I can't get out of my head at the moment is Tennessee Whiskey sung by Chris Stapleton. Absolutely love his version.


----------



## kaufen

https://youtu.be/oujc2KG0tVA


----------



## Pam

Just sitting here watching The John Denver Story on tv. Here's one of my favourites from John.


----------



## Arachne

bittersweet..


----------



## Arachne




----------



## Aunt Bea

I couldn't find a video of this song by Rosalie Sorrels, below is a link to the lyrics and a recording by the Wainwright Sisters!

http://mudcat.org/@displaysong.cfm?SongID=418


<a data-cke-saved-href="http://mudcat.org/@displaysong.cfm?SongID=418" href="http://mudcat.org/@displaysong.cfm?SongID=418">


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## terry123

ClassicRockr said:


> Anything from Garth Brooks, Clint Black, Alan Jackson, Brooks & Dunn, George Strait, Diamond Rio, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Travis Tritt, Terry Clark, Chris Le Doux, Kentucky Headhunters, Shania Twain, LeAnn Rimes, Little Texas. Think you got what we like in Country music.
> As far as "Folk" music goes.......what is that??? Only kidding, but we don't listen to it.


  Me too!! Like Chris Stapleton, George Jones, Loretta, Dolly, Kitty Wells, Vince Gill.  Still like to listen to The Tractors and love their videos of Shorten Bread.  Wish they were still recording.  Any old time rock n roll.


----------



## hollydolly

Our local olde worlde  village pub which has stood for decades with beautiful gardens  has recently been refurbished, and they've removed the gardens and replaced them with a tarmac'd car park.... added a hotel to it, and built a bunch of apartments just behind on what was the rear garden area.

There's nothing pretty about the outside of the pub anymore, and 2 days ago we went to visit for the first time since it re-opened..and as we drove in and saw the changes to the garden area..my o/h started singing this song...


It couldn't have been more Apt


----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Camper6

I just love the Southern Gospel music.  Something with a real beat. Just listen to that drummer.

Ben Hester. In the Sweet Bye and Bye.  And the mouthorgan.  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhNxXBTIjfk


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Just a little fun video I just saw online.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia

I remember this song from my clubbing days. Those were the days, my friend.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

One of my all time favorites......


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

There's some depth to that quicksand.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Gary O'

I can never get tired of this'n


----------



## Nihil




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Nihil

Or, do you call it Turkey in the Straw?


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

The legend who popularized the mullet.


----------



## Nihil

I got to hear this legend play live.


----------



## Nihil




----------



## terry123

David Ball, but don't know how to post the video of "Honky Tonk Healing". Was able to see him in concert once and have some of his music.


----------



## Aunt Bea

terry123 said:


> David Ball, but don't know how to post the video of "Honky Tonk Healing". Was able to see him in concert once and have some of his music.


----------



## terry123

Thank you Bea for posting!!


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## norman

https:youtu.be/KiVDtll8tho


----------



## hollydolly

norman said:


> https:youtu.be/KiVDtll8tho



I'm getting ''Video unavailable'' on that one Norman...


----------



## norman

hollydolly said:


> I'm getting ''Video unavailable'' on that one Norman...


ok, thank youu..


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

I have a feeling the guy in the video might do well in Hollywood


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Nihil

Seeker, I'm an atheist, but I love this song. My internet history shows I listened to 5 different performances on 2/21/19.


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## bingo

Im a burl ives sorta gal


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Nihil

Johnny Fill Up the Bowl

When Johnny Comes Marching Home

Johnny I Hardly Knew Ye

The original lyrics are NSFW.


----------



## Nihil




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## terry123

Aunt Bea said:


>


Love this one!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Posting this in Memory of the Fabulous Earl Thomas Conley who passed on the 10th April 2019 ..R,I,P...Earl Thomas


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## terry123

hollydolly said:


> Posting this in Memory of the Fabulous Earl Thomas Conley who passed on the 10th April 2019 ..R,I,P...Earl Thomas


I love his music. I found some of his cd's when I heard he passed and have been enjoying his music again.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## norman

wow, really hits home, going out and buy sweetie some flowers,,,





hollydolly said:


>


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman

Holly......Are there a lot of fans of country music in England?


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> Holly......Are there a lot of fans of country music in England?




Oh yes OM...Country music has always been HUGE here..In fact big names like Dolly, Glen Campbell and many more used to say that it was the Uk which kept their career going when during the  70's & 80's the US fell out of love with country music!! I think it's because of  it's the similarity to Celtic music which is why we love it here...


----------



## squatting dog

Although Harry Chapin is always my first pick for a singer, I'd have to say that Happy and Artie Traum ran a close second. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL_-uwtw2IM


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

This little Northern Irish  lad age just 14 is set to be  the next big Gospel/Country singer...


----------



## hollydolly

...just 12 years old here....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Trade




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## norman

https://youtu.be/oylxr0tCK4w I must be doing something wrong as it won' load....it is Webb Pierce, In The Jailhouse Now..Youtube.


----------



## norman

wil not load?


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

There ya go Norman


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## norman

Well THANK YOU, years ago we were visiting Nashville, Tennesse and while driving around and looking at the city we came upon a store that was owned by Webb Pierce so we stopped and went inside.  Webb was inside in street dress and was just hanging out.  The store was not busy and he walk around and talking to us and at that time he was a huge country western star.  He gave us a signed copy of the single record ''He's in the jail house now.''  It made our trip to Nashville very special.    





hollydolly said:


> There ya go Norman


----------



## hollydolly

OH wow!! That must have been a really unexpected treat for you....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## hollydolly

I've always loved this...I know you guys might be fed up with it over there .. but...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Seeker

I grew up in the mountains..They will always be home..


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Sunny

*Turning Toward the Morning is, IMO, the most beautiful song ever written, especially moving at times of sadness and grief.  My husband liked the song so much that he said he wanted its name engraved on his grave, and so it is. And we played it at his memorial service.

This video is a lovely accompaniment to it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0kmGoFH-X8*


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Seeker

My brother was in a band and he used to play and sing this song....will always be a favorite of mine.


----------



## fmdog44

hollydolly said:


> A Very young George Jones, and Johnny Paycheck
> 
> 
> The Love Bug



He looks like Jim Carry!


----------



## hollydolly

fmdog44 said:


> He looks like Jim Carry!



LOL...well yes the opposite way around,  this was George & Johnny  in the 1965  movie  ''40 acre feud ''


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Sunny

Joan Baez: The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down


----------



## Sunny

Judy Collins: Amazing Grace

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtteRD5bBNQ


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

"Kick The Dust Up" - Luke Bryan (the guyz will like this one..but I like it too)


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose

"Beautiful Dreamer" by Stephen Foster said to have been written in 1862. Foster died at the young age of 37.









This is the Canon camera commercial version


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## treeguy64

Early Baez, Collins, PP&M, Clancy Brothers & Tommy Makem.


----------



## hypochondriac

the girl who wrote the song Woodstock.she does a gorgeous version of it on youtube with piano.
judy collins? did she write it?


----------



## squatting dog

Man, I can't believe I forgot about Mary Travers  of Peter,Paul and Mary, and her oh so sweet voice.
Enjoy.


----------



## Pam

hypochondriac said:


> the girl who wrote the song Woodstock.she does a gorgeous version of it on youtube with piano.
> judy collins? did she write it?



I think you mean Joni Mitchell.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sam58

hollydolly said:


>


Amazing track .. thank you very much


----------



## hollydolly

Sam58 said:


> Amazing track .. thank you very much


You're welcome..I'm not really a Ricky Bragg fan per se...but the mix of the great Barry Gibb's voice with the bluegrass band , is very special...


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Llynn

A Civil War song, sung by John Hartford. It was popular with troops on both sides


----------



## norman

..........deleted


----------



## AnnieA

@Aunt Bea  Seeing that you like Ray Price. My first cousin 1x removed (mom's first cousin) used to play guitar with Ray Price some.  He was with the Louisiana Hayride for awhile and with Hank Williams some on road tours.  Played the last show Hank ever did.

Here's a pic of Tommy (upper right) with Jimmy Day and Hank Williams a few weeks before Hank died.


----------



## norman

delete


----------



## AnnieA




----------



## Lara

Save It For a Rainy Day...


----------



## Lara

American Kids..."a little messed up but we're all alright"


----------



## Lara

Wild Child


----------



## Lane

always liked this song


----------



## Lane




----------



## Lara

Lane said:


>



Once in a Blue Moon got to me. Nothing like unconditional love. Good lyrics and music.


----------



## AZ Jim

Mel is one of my favorites and this song has meaning for me.......


----------



## Olivia




----------



## AnnieA

Garth's first hit is one of my all time favorites.  Can identify with "I'm much too young to feel this damn old"....


----------



## Lane

Lara said:


> Once in a Blue Moon got to me. Nothing like unconditional love. Good lyrics and music.



that genre is my favorite Lara, most of the songs I have written is emotional stuff...I don`t have a reason, I`m a happy guy!


----------



## Lane

AnnieA said:


> Garth's first hit is one of my all time favorites.  Can identify with "I'm much too young to feel this damn old"....



Garth is so talented ...I like most of his work


----------



## Lane




----------



## Llynn

Hot night on the bayou.


----------



## Llynn

Smoking fiddle


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Some real old Classic Country...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lane




----------



## Trade




----------



## Lane




----------



## Sam58

hollydolly said:


>


Amazing .. thank you


----------



## Olivia




----------



## jerry old

Hillbilly-good hard  rock-bad. rap-phew! folk-good, but, the only artist (are they really artist or just born with a good singing voice)
that did not make a stinker was Harry Chapin.  Harry couldn't sing worth a flip, but the lyrics,  mercy the lyrics.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lane




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## win231

A couple of years ago, I got a 4-disc CD set of The Seekers.  Love almost every song on it:


----------



## Lane




----------



## norman

deleted


----------



## Llynn

The great Cindy Cashdollar on steel.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

50 minutes of fabulousness


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Trade




----------



## jerry old

Good songs-all
I was going to post question regarding Joan Baez, 'any recent recordings?"  She died in 2013, age 100, plus a few days.
Your getting old when you have to goggle individual to determine if their still alive.


----------



## Olivia

jerry r. garner said:


> Good songs-all
> I was going to post question regarding Joan Baez, 'any recent recordings?"  She died in 2013, age 100, plus a few days.
> Your getting old when you have to goggle individual to determine if their still alive.



Joan Baez had not died yet. She is 78 and is very much alive.
I saw her in concert some years ago here in Hawaii.


----------



## jerry old

What, What? still alive?  will  go back to Google... Thank goodness your correct.  I had gone to main page of Wikipedia, first banner has her
dead, d.o.b. of 1913.  Also, her two sisters have died.  When I returned, tried to paste, Pc won't allow me to paste anything.
Certainly don't wish to debate the issue: I'm just glad she is still with us.  
The only air time she received ( rather than an occasional song on limited audience stations) was in 80's with 'The Night They Burned Old Dixie Down.,' which did not allow her too exhibit her vocal range. 
So, thanks-I am heartened!


----------



## hollydolly

jerry r. garner said:


> What, What? still alive?  will  go back to google


 Very much alive...( laughed hard at 100 )


----------



## charry

my old Friend Roymo ....


----------



## charry




----------



## Olivia




----------



## taffboy

Don't know if it's your thing but I love a girl called Annis Mitchell you  have to look her up on you tube don't know how to put it on here .


hollydolly said:


>


----------



## hollydolly

Here ya are @taffboy  ( Anais Mitchell )


----------



## taffboy

Clever girl .Hope you liked her .


----------



## hollydolly

I think I'll need to listen to a few more before I make my mind up..but thanks


----------



## taffboy

Totally agree it's a pleasure.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam




----------



## CrackerJack

Billy Jo Spears


----------



## CrackerJack

I like this guy. Saw him in concert and liked his easy going stage persona


----------



## terry123

Still love Hank Jr and his music!


----------



## win231

I love this gem written by Bob Dylan:  (but I prefer Peter, Paul & Mary singing it)
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A81F9A376A9742812D4DA81&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Pam




----------



## charry




----------



## Pepper




----------



## lukebass

I think I was around 10-12 years old and just discover girls were for more than pulling pigtails.  My mother always watched the Kate Smith show and after hearing Anita Carter sing she was my first love.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pam




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CrackerJack

Brenda Lee's rendition.  Skeeta Davis recorded this in about 1963.


----------



## CrackerJack

A fave of mine in the mid 50's Love this gentle melody and lyrics.


----------



## Pam




----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam

When I was living in North Wales (in my late teens/early twenties) I was very much into the folk music scene and have fond memories of Alex Campbell  playing at the folk club a couple of times.


----------



## Pappy

Don’t care much for new country music. Growing up I listened to the different Hanks, Kitty Wells, Carl Perkins and many more. Willie is fantastic too.


----------



## squatting dog

Whispering Bill Anderson,      By the way, he's still doing shows and going strong.


----------



## hollydolly

Funny how time slips away


----------



## hollydolly

if Hollywood don't need you...


----------



## CrackerJack

Johnny Horton...remember this one? 

_



_


----------



## Lc jones

I love Alan Jackson both his hit song album and his gospel album, you can download him on Apple Music. I love to listen to Chattahoochee and Tall Trees.


----------



## hollydolly

Don Williams - No use running


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

Buffy Saint-Marie


----------



## Marlene

Love this folk group and especially this song:


----------



## Marlene

And I especially love this tune for multiple reasons. . .Harlan is the county next to Bell county, KY where I was born on my Grandpa's farm way back in the mountains outside of Pineville  - mentioned in the song  (even though I grew up in Ohio where my Dad is from).  Patty is a KY gal and has one of those voices I grew up listening to. . .(Mom and all her folks).


----------



## Marlene

My all time favorite duet. . .


----------



## hollydolly

Marlene said:


> My all time favorite duet. . .


Mine too...  they were a few years before my time and I didn't appreciate their music until I was older, but they are simply my favourite duo , I love the Everly brothers..


----------



## Marlene

and who doesn't love Mandy's voice:


----------



## Marlene

hollydolly said:


> Mine too...  they were a few years before my time and I didn't appreciate their music until I was older, but they are simply my favourite duo , I love the Everly brothers..


They have some great stuff that was not on pop radio stations.  They did an album called something like "songs my daddy taught me" that has some great stuff on it.  If you search on Everly Brothers rare, you will find things you may not be familiar with.  It's all great


----------



## hollydolly

Marlene said:


> They have some great stuff that was not on pop radio stations.  They did an album called something like "songs my daddy taught me" that has some great stuff on it.  If you search on Everly Brothers rare, you will find things you may not be familiar with.  It's all great


 I have those songs, ...also songs with them singing with Ike Everly, and with their relatives in church...  ...but I love Phil singing solo too, I think I have just about everything he released...


----------



## hollydolly

Marlene said:


> and who doesn't love Mandy's voice:


 she sounds very much like Patsy Cline.....I remember she played Patsy in a movie or on stage


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Marlene

hollydolly said:


>


I love Don Williams. . .  Here's one to toast all the lovely tea drinkers in England (and my tea loving self - my English pen pal just sent me a nice supply of Thompson's Tea which I cannot get here)


----------



## hollydolly

Marlene said:


> I love Don Williams. . .  Here's one to toast all the lovely tea drinkers in England (and my tea loving self - my English pen pal just sent me a nice supply of Thompson's Tea which I cannot get here)


Thanks for that Marlene ,  I'm a massive Don Williams fan myself, but I admit I've never heard that one...  nor have I ever heard of thompson tea... must be a northern thing


----------



## Marlene

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for that Marlene ,  I'm a massive Don Williams fan myself, but I admit I've never heard that one...  nor have I ever heard of thompson tea... must be a northern thing


My pen pal lives close to Endon in Stoke-on-Trent.  The tea is fantastic.  Nice and strong without being bitter.


----------



## hollydolly

Marlene said:


> My pen pal lives close to Endon in Stoke-on-Trent.  The tea is fantastic.  Nice and strong without being bitter.


 yes that's up north... northerners like strong (builders)  tea..  down south the preference is for weaker tea..


----------



## Marlene

hollydolly said:


> yes that's up north... northerners like strong (builders)  tea..  down south the preference is for weaker tea..


ah ha, maybe that explains my preference for strong black tea.  My heritage is a mix of Welsh, Scottish, Irish, and English (somewhere around Cumbria).


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Billy Joe died too young in his sleep , at age 73 in 2015 soon after he appeared on this country show singing his old hit from '65


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

I could listen to this all day.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pepper

My favorite grandma taught me this song:


----------



## ClassicRockr

Old, but to some, to new and too much "rock" sounding...…….Brooks & Dunn: Brand New Man and Boot Skootin' Music. Garth Brooks: Rodeo, Ain't Goin' Down 'til The Sun Comes Up and Fever. Mary Chapin Carpenter: At The Twist & Shout. George Strait: Amarillo By Morning and Ace In The Hole. The Judds: Have Mercy and Girls With Guitars. 

And, so on and so on. We love it all!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## fmdog44

Watched another of the series running on PBS last night on country music. I knew George Jones had a big booze problem but it was said at one point after his final divorce from Tammy he was living in his car and weighed less than 100 pounds. There was a series that ran a couple years ago about the biggest male C&W stars and it showed George Jones was worse off out of the bunch and that is saying a lot because a lot of the stars were screwed up on dope & booze and came very near to killing themselves. Sadly, last night's program said Tammy's life was not good either with I believe they said five marriages and addiction to pain killers.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

fmdog44 said:


> Watched another of the series running on PBS last night on country music. I knew George Jones had a big booze problem but it was said at one point after his final divorce from Tammy he was living in his car and weighed less than 100 pounds. There was a series that ran a couple years ago about the biggest male C&W stars and it showed George Jones was worse off out of the bunch and that is saying a lot because a lot of the stars were screwed up on dope & booze and came very near to killing themselves. Sadly, last night's program said Tammy's life was not good either with I believe they said five marriages and addiction to pain killers.


 Tammy was also addicted to painkillers she had all sorts of illnesses real or imagined.., by all accounts ..and Waylon Jennings, Johnny Cash, Glen Campbell  and Roger Miller to name just a few were out of their heads on every pill they could swallow for many years... ...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

*Hope it rains at my funeral *


----------



## hollydolly

*Stories we could tell *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## oldman

My man, Hank Snow———


----------



## oldman

Who doesn’t like Mike Snider? I first saw Mike perform at the Grand Ole Opry. He tells a lot if funny stories and is a pretty good banjo player.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## oldman

Then, there was Archie Campbell:


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MarciKS

Not really a country fan but, I have a few songs I like.


----------



## MarciKS

Did this at karaoke one night. It was like the 2nd time I'd ever sang in public.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Em in Ohio

Bonnie said:


> folksy - old


Loved Peter, Paul, and Mary (-:    They are the only act that I ever paid to see.  It was a one-time splurge and sadly, the revolving stage made Mary nauseous.  I ended up just watching their backs, but the music was still awesome!


----------



## Marlene




----------



## Marlene




----------



## Marlene




----------



## Pepper




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JimBob1952

And from the folk side...


----------



## JimBob1952

More English folk...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pam




----------



## squatting dog

Coco and the lonesome road band.


----------



## Pam

Never heard that one before, squatting Dog.  Enjoyed it very much!


----------



## squatting dog

Great long version and super piano work.


----------



## squatting dog

The mark of great singers. The ability to  sing songs live. Look at the heavy hitters sitting in on this song.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## squatting dog

I love this slower version of this song.


----------



## Packerjohn

My country goes back to the very beginning:  Jimmy Rodgers, the Mississippi Blue Yodeler, the Carter Family & Uncle Dave Macon all recorded in the late 1920s & 1930s.  All the rest is pretty modern when you look at the total history.


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lashann

One of my favourites is Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel).  Especially  ❤ those lyrics!


----------



## Pinky

Don't know why, but this just popped into my head:
If I had Charley's Pride and Johnny's Cash, I wouldn't have a Buck Owen on my car.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Old&InTheWay




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Keesha

Faith Hill - Breathe


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## asp3

This came up on my shuffle play today.  I generally don't like male country vocals but there is something about the way he's singing on this one that really resonates with me and the music is amazing to me.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly

For @Gary O' ..and everyone else who loves Roger...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Gary O'

squatting dog said:


>


Gotta be wunna my very favorites


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> For @Gary O' ..and everyone else who loves Roger...



I could listen to that'n for a very long time
Had the LP back in the late '70s


----------



## Gary O'

Got into some Tom Waits awhile back

Sometimes one needs a little roughage 

Gravel, crushed.... sits well


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## EllisT

I pity kida today who do not know what great music is...


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Aunt Bea

One of @jujube's posts in another thread reminded me of this country tune.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Dana

These are only two of my all time favourites:


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## asp3

Here's a song I love from Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Meanderer

Ben Haggard "If I Could Only Fly"​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

Barry Gibb Performs Live At Nashville’s Grand Ole Opry “How Do You Mend A Broken Heart” ​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Ken Curtis with the Sons of the Pioneers long before his Gunsmoke days as Festus Haggen.


----------



## terry123

Aunt Bea said:


>


Love Patsy!!!  I play her stuff a lot!


----------



## asp3

Although I don't think of the original version of the song as a country song this kd lang cover if it makes it very country.


----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## oldman

Aunt Bea said:


>


My dad was a huge Hank Williams fan. My dad thought he could yodel and when he tried, Mom would say he sounds more like a howling dog.


----------



## Pepper




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

Is this English folk music?  Love it in any case....


----------



## JimBob1952

Bob Wills lives!


----------



## JimBob1952

John Fogerty, singing and playing all the instruments.


----------



## JimBob1952

Okay, this one is pretty obscure:  Gene Clark (formerly Byrds' lead vocalist) and Carla Olson singing Fogerty's Almost Saturday Night.


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


>


Not a big fan of Paycheck, but I did like this song:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Feelslikefar

You might remember this song that was a hit for Captain and Tennille way back:
Was written by Willis Alan Ramsey. Really like 'Ballad of Spider John'.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Brenda lee - Dolly & Glen... medley....


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Do you even recognise Waylon, before his bad boy image...?


----------



## Pepper

Robert Plant and Alison Krauss, Gone Gone Gone


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Glowworm

I first heard of one of Australia's most popular country singers when I was there back in 2014. So for our friends down under and to introduce him to everyone else here's Slim Dusty singing A pub with no beer. Based so it's said on a true story


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Murrmurr

Glowworm said:


> I first heard of one of Australia's most popular country singers when I was there back in 2014. So for our friends down under and to introduce him to everyone else here's Slim Dusty singing A pub with no beer. Based so it's said on a true story


Slim Dusty sounds a lot like old-time USA country/billy-rock/blue-grass. I liked it.

This one is a favorite of Collin's (former foster son, who was not yet 2yrs old when he started rockin out to Dead South). Fortunately, I like them, too, a LOT.


----------



## Glowworm

Murrmurr said:


> Slim Dusty sounds a lot like old-time USA country/billy-rock/blue-grass. I liked it.
> 
> This one is a favorite of Collin's (former foster son, who was not yet 2yrs old when he started rockin out to Dead South). Fortunately, I like them, too, a LOT.


Check out his other songs, all of course with an Austarlian theme. He sang Waltzing Matilda at the closing ceremony of the Sydney Olympics in 2000. When Slim Dusty died in 2003 he was given a state funeral. During the ceremony which was attended among others by the Australian Prime Minister and the Leader of the Opposition the congregation in the cathedral sang A pub with no beer. I don't think there are many singers who are given a tribute like that.


----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pepper




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pepper

My mother would hear me play Bob Dylan and would say "What's he complaining about Now?"


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave

Pepper said:


> My mother would hear me play Bob Dylan and would say "What's he complaining about Now?"


Discovering Dylan in high school was fantastic.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## ohioboy

I always loved the "Carroll County Accident". Sad love story.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SetWave




----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


>


this video isn't available to us, as sometimes happens .. so tell me the name of what you posted and I'll go find a copy I can see..


----------



## SetWave

hollydolly said:


> this video isn't available to us, as sometimes happens .. so tell me the name of what you posted and I'll go find a copy I can see..


"Make Something" by Owen Temple


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## gennie

Anything by Patsy Cline


----------



## hollydolly

Here you are @gennie... I loved Patsy since I was a teen..


----------



## wcwbf




----------



## SetWave




----------



## wcwbf

Peter, Paul & Mary... about anything!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

wcwbf said:


> Peter, Paul & Mary... about anything!


Amen. Who couldn't love the voice?


----------



## gennie

squatting dog said:


> Amen. Who couldn't love the voice?


Thank you.  They were some of my favorites.  She died much too young.


----------



## Glowworm

Terri Clark. Saw her at Grand Ole Opry in May 2017


----------



## Glowworm

Joey and Rory Feek. Sadly Joey Feek died in 2016


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


>


I remember my dad singing this version:

The Yellow Rose of Texas
And the Man from Laramie
They went to Davy Crockett
To have a cup of tea
They found it so delicious
They had another cup
And left poor Davy Crockett
To do the washing up


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Feelslikefar

A 'Telling a Story' song, which is a dying art form.

In a bar in Arizona
On a sultry summer day
A cowboy came in off the road just to pass the time away
He pulled a stool up to the bar and pushed his hat back on his head
I listened to the stories told to the words that cowboy said. He said...

Cowboy:

I could tell you stories 'bout the Indians on the plain
Talk about Wells Fargo and the comin' of the trains
Talk of the slaughter of the buffalo that roamed
Sing a song of settlers, come out looking for a home

CHORUS (both)
Now the man with the big hat is buying
Drink up while the drinking is free
Drink up to the cowboys a dead or a dying
Drink to my compadres and me
Drink to my compadres and me

Narrator:
Well his shirt was brown and faded
And his hat was wide and black
And the pants that once were blue were grey and had a pocket gone in back
He had a finger missin' from the hand that rolled the smoke
He laughed and talked of cowboy life but you knew it weren't no joke, he said...

Cowboy:
I seen the day so hot your pony could not stand
And if your water bag was dry, don't count upon the land
And winters, I've seen winters when your boots froze in the snow
And your only thought was leavin', but you had nowhere to go

CHORUS

Narrator:
Well he rested easy at the bar, his foot upon the rail
And laughed and talked of times he'd had out living on the trail
The silence was never broken as the words poured from his lips
Quiet as the forty five he carried on his hip, he said ...

Cowboy:
I rode the cattle drive from here to San Anton
Ten days in the saddle you know, and weary to the bone
I rode from here to Wichita without a woman's smile
The camp fire where I cooked my beans was the only light for miles

CHORUS

Narrator:
Well he rolled another cigarette, as he turned toward the door
I heard his spurs a jingling as his boot heels hit the floor
He loosened up his belt a notch, pulled his hat down on his head
As he turned to say goodbye to me this is what he said...

Cowboy:
Now the high-lines chase the highways, and the fences close the range
And to see a working cowboy, that's a sight that's mighty strange
But a cowboy's life was lonely, and his lot was not the best
But if it hadn't been for men like me, there wouldn't be no west.


----------



## Pam




----------



## Glowworm




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

Hats off to Bob. country/folk.


----------



## squatting dog

Man, if this don't tear you up, you just got no soul.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Feelslikefar

Sitting outside in Tennessee letting the neighbors know we are still here.


----------



## hollydolly

The story behind Danny Boy


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


>


First time I've heard that @Aunt Bea . I love it, so true as well... and the scenery in this Vid, is just beautiful , thanks for this...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952

Is this folk?  I don't know, but it's a great song.  

Supposedly someone asked Frank Sinatra about singing it and he said, "No, it's been sung."


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

Tom Rush sings Jackson Browne, before anyone had heard of Jackson Browne.


----------



## JimBob1952

These kids are all over YouTube and they are great!


----------



## JimBob1952

Very sad backstory to this singer, but love the song


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonDouglas




----------



## charry

My lovely friend !


----------



## charry




----------



## charry




----------



## asp3

If country blues are OK in this thread then this one fits, otherwise I recommend skipping it.


----------



## asp3

Amazing fiddle and wonderful vocals both from Carrie Rodriguez herself.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

Used to listen to this while getting my buzz on at the local tavern...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## wcwbf




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## caroln

Don't know if this has been mentioned yet...not going through 25 pages of posts...but one of my faves is John Denver's Take Me HOme Country Roads and Rocky Mountain High.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Chet Atkins and Jerry Reed.  Nuff' said.


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Pepper




----------



## squatting dog

rkunsaw said:


>



Interesting twist on Kris Kristofferson's song. I like it.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## wcwbf




----------



## oldman




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Pepper

Bob Dylan


----------



## Pepper

Oops


----------



## Pepper

An all too familiar story.................


----------



## oldiebutgoody

the most patriotic song (folk or otherwise) in USA history:


----------



## Pepper

Here's to Woody!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Tribute to Pete Seeger.


----------



## Feelslikefar

You might recognize these folks, the " Darlin' Boys " from the Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## win231




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ladybj

I Won't Let Go by Rascal Flatts.  I love all their songs


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Della

Two of Merle Haggard's sons made this tribute video for him shortly before he died. The way they sound like their father is amazing.


----------



## hollydolly

Della said:


> Two of Merle Haggard's sons made this tribute video for him shortly before he died. The way they sound like their father is amazing.


yes I love that..one of my favourites. I was and still am really a big  Merle Haggard fan  and his boys are like his clones...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Mitch86

At this moment in time I like this one the best:






Poor Hank Williams died at just 29.  The song reflects that person.


----------



## Alligatorob




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper




----------



## hollydolly

featuring Clint Eastwood.....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

Believe what you want. I'm sure there are spirits walking among us.
This song is about Mary in Jamestown North Carolina. Her name is often confused with the name "Lydia". Mary was coming home from a party and lost her life in a car accident. She died at the Jamestown bridge. Since her death she has been trying to get home by hitchhiking. Someone will pick her up and try to take her home. By the time they get to the destination. Mary is gone.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Shero




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


>


love this.... isn't this a lovely picture of mum and daughter.. Cher looks so naturally beautiful here...

https://attheloft.typepad.com/.a/6a00e54ecca8b9883301910225de77970c-pi


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mitch86

Try "Danny Boy" sung by Roger Whittaker:


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Feelslikefar

Following up on the thread I posted, this would be something that would happen to me...


----------



## Feelslikefar

Guess this falls into the folk category, don't know, just like the song.
Saw him live in the 70's.  His set was mostly Folk.


----------



## squatting dog

Feelslikefar said:


> Guess this falls into the folk category, don't know, just like the song.
> Saw him live in the 70's.  His set was mostly Folk.


Overlooked song writer/singer.


----------



## Bretrick

John Denver was one of my favourite country singers.
This Old Guitar - John Denver 1974​


----------



## hollydolly

Bretrick said:


> John Denver was one of my favourite country singers.
> This Old Guitar - John Denver 1974​


2 of my favourites of JD were/are...







...and this song, which is so Celtic, I get homesick every time I hear it...seriously..


----------



## hollydolly

Well, if anything is ever guaranteed to make you feel old..it's these 2... not the kids of waylon Jennings and Johnny Cash..but the GRANDKIDS


----------



## Bretrick

I came here to post a Waylon Jennings song just now.
Waylon Jennings - Only Daddy That Will Walk The Line​


----------



## hollydolly

My favourite WJ song is one of his very earliest....


----------



## Pam




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## WheatenLover

My dad loved Dean Martin, and so do I. Eddie Arnold was my dad's 2nd or 3rd cousin.  He may have owned some of EA's albums because I am very familiar with a lot of his songs.


----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jace

Just saw a documentary on PBS @ Roy Orbison. Wow!
Black and White Night...so any I like!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpeculier

I am late to this thread. 
I've yet to get through this song without a tear, Been thinking about my mom today and it's very much me.


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## gloria

hollydolly said:


> Couldn't find a folk and country thread so as it's my very favourite genre I thought I'd start one.
> 
> Please feel free to move it SB if there is already one running!!
> 
> 
> Let's kick off with a modern one which always makes me smile...


----------



## gloria

hollydolly said:


>


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Geezer Garage

Well they come from a "country, and they are just folks". Acoustic version.  Mike


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Well they come from a "country, and they are just folks". Acoustic version.  Mike


LOL..I love floyd but even I wouldn't put them on the country music thread....


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Bretrick

Ned Miller - From A Jack To A King​


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## fmdog44

Walon & Willie and The Boys


----------



## Purwell




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## JimBob1952

I'm all about the classics...


----------



## Knight

I don't have a favorite but I do have this on my saved list to listen to every once in awhile.
Top 50 Folk Songs Playlist - The Best Of Classical Folk Songs Of All Time


----------



## officerripley




----------



## JimBob1952

The best version IMHO


----------



## Purwell




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Geezer Garage

Try not to cry, I double dog dare you. Mike


----------



## Tom 86

COUNTRY SISTERS - Cotton Eyed Joe


----------



## Geezer Garage

Healthy young girls, jumping up and down. Whats not to like. Mike



Tom 86 said:


> COUNTRY SISTERS - Cotton Eyed Joe


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952

Tom 86 said:


> COUNTRY SISTERS - Cotton Eyed Joe


Tom, I'm sure you only liked this one for the music.


----------



## Purwell




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar

The song 'Caledonia' reminds me of the trip we made to watch the British Open in 1990 at the 'Old Course'.
A long drive from East Anglia, but it was so worth it.
Back when I played Golf, it was a pilgrimage to see that course.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Purwell




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Purwell




----------



## JonSR77

hollydolly said:


> Couldn't find a folk and country thread so as it's my very favourite genre I thought I'd start one.
> 
> Please feel free to move it SB if there is already one running!!
> 
> 
> Let's kick off with a modern one which always makes me smile...


Gillian Welch is truly wonderful.

She wrote the "siren song" for the movie "O Brother Where Art Thou"

Here's a concert she did in London in 2004:


Gillian Welch - St Lukes (Full Concert, August 4, 2004, London)


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Trish

Kris Kristofferson  

How odd!  I pasted a Kris Kristofferson video and it now shows someone else.  Hopefully second time arond it works!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Alligatorob

One of my favorites, got to see him live years ago.  Seem to have lost the album he signed for us.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jakbird

Thank God and Greyhound Roy Clark with Lyrics - Bing video

A sad ballad by Roy Clark.  You can feel it's from the heart in the sincerity of his anguish over a broken marriage.  Breaks my heart every time I hear it.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar

Coming to our town this month, at one of my favorite music venues.
Gonna get some Texas Swing.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonSR77

Gillian Welch - St Lukes (Full Concert, August 4, 2004, London)


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonSR77

Man of Constant Sorrow

from 2002 live concert in Louisville, Kentucky, with Alison Krauss & Union Station Band.






++++

and, from the movie "O Brother, Where Art Thou?"


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Tribute to the one and only Phil Ochs.


----------



## JonSR77

the legendary Patsy Cline...


----------



## JonSR77

squatting dog said:


> Tribute to the one and only Phil Ochs.


I went to college with Harry Chapin's daughter, the year that he died.  Whole campus was miserable.


----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Autumn72

hollydolly said:


> Couldn't find a folk and country thread so as it's my very favourite genre I thought I'd start one.
> 
> Please feel free to move it SB if there is already one running!!
> 
> 
> Let's kick off with a modern one which always makes me smile...


Could you give a pronunciation of that word 'genre' ?
Thank you in advance, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn72 said:


> Could you give a pronunciation of that word 'genre' ?
> Thank you in advance, Holly.


Autumn..it's hard to do on here but it sounds like zzjon - ruh ...


----------



## JonSR77

My wife is a big John Prine fan...


----------



## JonSR77

Emmylou Harris, Gillian Welch and Alison Krauss sing their song from "Oh Brother where art thou"


----------



## Autumn72

Thank you Holly looks like you have a love in hot pursuit......wanting to go to England to be by your side.......


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn72 said:


> Thank you Holly looks like you have a love in hot pursuit......wanting to go to England to be by your side.......


 ?... and who might that be.. ?


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Timewise 60+

Really hard to pick a few, but here is a list of my favorites off the top of my mind...

Annie’s Song, Lemon Tree, Sounds of Silence, Turn, Turn, Turn, Take Me Home Country Roads, Gentle On My Mind, If I Were a Carpenter
Calypso, Rocky Mountain High, House of the Rising Sun, 500 Miles, Teach Your Children...


----------



## Alligatorob

Streets of Laredo, Smothers Brothers version.


----------



## squatting dog

Haunting lyric's and these day's they ring so true. 

You’ve been here beside me through the thick and thin
And we don’t have as far to go as we’ve already been
So when the angels calls your name they’ll have to call mine too
I hope they do if anything ever happened to you


----------



## Autumn72

Unchained Melody by Austin Brown


----------



## mrstime

Pretty much any Marty Robbins song is my favorite, I also like Peter,Paul and Mary. And lots more. Marty died in December of 1982, broke my heart that there would be no more music from him.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Autumn72

You left me Just when I needed you Most

Vanwarmer


----------



## hollydolly

mrstime said:


> Pretty much any Marty Robbins song is my favorite, I also like Peter,Paul and Mary. And lots more. Marty died in December of 1982, broke my heart that there would be no more music from him.


do you ever listen to his son Ronny ? He sounds just like his dad...


----------



## mrstime

hollydolly said:


> do you ever listen to his son Ronny ? He sounds just like his dad...


I see a lot of his fathers mannerisms too.


----------



## Autumn72

hollydolly said:


> ?... and who might that be.. ?


Haven't you seen yet he was following you on one of the threads and confessed on bended knee.....travel thread....he said he's ready and able except he needs donations to buy a ticket to England where many would love to visit...ahem....me too.


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn72 said:


> Haven't you seen yet he was following you on one of the threads and confessed on bended knee.....travel thread....he said he's ready and able except he needs donations to buy a ticket to England where many would love to visit...ahem....me too.


No I haven't seen that...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## gamboolman




----------



## Timewise 60+

John Denver...my favorite!

https://www.bing.com/ck/a?!&&p=c7b7...0Mzc1NWI4ZGYxMWVjOWI0NTFkZDgyYWY4MTc4MQ&ntb=1


----------



## Autumn72

Freight Train  ?


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## hawkdon

delete


----------



## hawkdon

Make that Naomi Judd has died. sorry,,,,,,


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Timewise 60+

Glen Campbell...in no particular order...Galveston, Wichita Lineman, By the Time I Get to Phoenix, Rhinestone Cowboy, Gentle on My Mind


----------



## Timewise 60+

Peter, Paul, and Mary...Puff the Magic Dragon, Lemon Tree, If I Had a Hammer, 500 Miles, Early Morning Rain, Blown in the Wind, The Times they are a Changin


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Em in Ohio

hollydolly said:


> Couldn't find a folk and country thread so as it's my very favourite genre I thought I'd start one.


I'm a folk music fan, especially the recordings of Peter, Paul, and Mary.  Wow - I just scrolled up and see I'm not alone!


----------



## terry123

Timewise 60+ said:


> Glen Campbell...in no particular order...Galveston, Wichita Lineman, By the Time I Get to Phoenix, Rhinestone Cowboy, Gentle on My Mind


Loved everything he sang.  Still have a lot of his music.


----------



## Gary O'

This was the song my dad would sing to us kids.
Heh, he sang worse than me

But

His heartfelt guttural twangs made the song a dear one for us


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop

Feelslikefar said:


>


I drank a few beers with Dougie in a Pub in Norfolk Va. back in the eighties. At the time he was a happy wanderer. He had done some traveling.  Nice guy.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Feelslikefar

One of those rare moments caught on film. 
The Byrds, Earl Scruggs (in a tie) doing a Dylan song.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Bretrick

The 70's do not seem so long ago until we count back.
1976 - 46 years ago 
John Denver wrote Like a Sad Song in May of 1976.
It is on the Album - Spirit.
*Like a Sad Song - John Denver




*


----------



## DebraMae

The Dance - Garth Brooks
Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley
Sunday Mornin' Comin' Down - Kris Kristofferson
Seven Spanish Angels - Ray Charles and Willie Nelson


----------



## Pam




----------



## Timewise 60+

Roberta Flack, The first time ever I saw your face


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## HazyDavey




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pam




----------



## HazyDavey




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

I love old(ish)time Country Music
Musician Ronnie Milsap was born blind and shunned by his mother, who believed his blindness was punishment from God.
He was raised by his grandparents, learned Braille at the age of 6, and lost the last remnant of his sight after a blow from a teacher at school.
*Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed it for the World




*


----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Timewise 60+

I miss Glen Campbell!


----------



## hollydolly

Timewise 60+ said:


> I miss Glen Campbell!


well tbh I don't miss him because we never saw him here in real life.. or  even on TV...so as we still have all his music I feel as tho' he's still here...

Did you see the documentary following his last year of life ..? I'll be Me ?... it was a fascinating insight into the mind of a music genius with alzheimers' disease...

During that last year he  recorded the poignant...  ''I'm not gonna miss you ''... How true that was. Instead everyone misses him...


----------



## Aunt Mavis

I like Hank Williams Jr and Johnny Cash.


----------



## Timewise 60+

hollydolly said:


> well tbh I don't miss him because we never saw him here in real life.. or  even on TV...so as we still have all his music I feel as tho' he's still here...
> 
> Did you see the documentary following his last year of life ..? I'll be Me ?... it was a fascinating insight into the mind of a music genius with alzheimers' disease...
> 
> During that last year he  recorded the poignant...  ''I'm not gonna miss you ''... How true that was. Instead everyone misses him...


Yep, I saw his last show, as I recall his daughter was with him and they sang some of his songs together.   I miss his creative talent.  Once they are gone the new songs, they would perform for us stop.


----------



## hollydolly

Timewise 60+ said:


> Yep, I saw his last show, as I recall his daughter was with him and they sang some of his songs together.   I miss his creative talent.  Once they are gone the new songs, they would perform for us stop.


yes but there was a whole long documentary following him through his AZ journey and finally to his care home.. I think youtube have pulled it , I can't find it.


----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## Timewise 60+

John Denver's, arguably, greatest hit!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Timewise 60+

The Gambler by Kenny Rogers!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Been There

The original “I’ve Been Everywhere, Man” by Hank Snow. Follow the words and try to keep up.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Farrah Nuff

Sing along, if you know the words.
Or if you don't, just make some up.
It's not my place to judge your idea of fun
but do try to have as much of it as you can.


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Been There

hollydolly said:


>


That’s a beautiful song. I can relate to the words.


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Farrah Nuff

My theme song, or it could be, maybe!


----------



## MarkD

I think of it as a folk song but it made Johnny Cash’s essential 100 country songs list and is sung here by his daughter Roseanne.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkD

From my favorite Chietains album.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Nemo2

hollydolly said:


>


Always liked this one of theirs.....when I'm on the elliptical especially:


----------



## hollydolly

Nemo2 said:


> Always liked this one of theirs.....when I'm on the elliptical especially:


I love that song  one of my favourites of theirs


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------

